# hallo aus weißenburg



## Aluray (21. August 2009)

Hallo 

wollte mal fragen, da ich aus Weißenburg komme, und noch anfänger bin ob jemand eine gute strecke für turen, cc oder am in der umgebung kennt,
oder mir die gleich persönlich zeigen will


Danke für die antworten


----------



## Wymez (19. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich wohne in Ellingen und fahr schon ein paar Jahre bei uns in der Gegend rum. Schon mal am Römerbrunnen, Rohrberg (Bismarkturm) oder an der Alten Bürg gewesen? 
Wann hast du Zeit und wie lang willst du fahren?
meld dich eifach mal bei mir.

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aluray (19. September 2009)

ok also ich kenne die strecken alle und die einsge wo noch ein bischen spannen ist ist die an der alten bürg

naja ich bin halt erst 13 zeit hätte ich am wochenende


----------



## schrott rider (19. September 2009)

hi,
ich komme aus weiboldshausen ( in der nähe von wug ) wennst willst können wir mal fahr. bin auch erst 15


----------



## Aluray (20. September 2009)

ja ok ich glaub ich weiß sogar wo das liegt was fährst du?

oh ich habs gesehen dh oder?

wann hättest du denn zeit ?


----------



## schrott rider (20. September 2009)

ich fahr eigendlich alles von cc bis dh
unter der woche hab ich zeit am we bin ich meistens dh fahrn


----------



## Aluray (20. September 2009)

aso ok naja ich galaube unter der woche lässt sich auch was finden vill nächste woche diese bin ich nähmlich auf schulandheim. 
ich weiß nur nicht ob ich mit dir mithalten kann bin nicht gerade sehr groß für mein alter heißt: 1,55 auf 45kg


----------



## Wymez (22. September 2009)

hallo Jungs, schön, daß es auch Nachwuchs gibt der CC fahren will. Bin für eure Verhältnisse ein echter Grufti (47) aber wenn ihr Lust habt fahr ich gern mal mit euch mit.  Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Aluray (23. September 2009)

vill lässt sich das mal einrichten^^ 
aber ich bin echt noch kein profi ich kann vielleicht besserfahren als alle in meiner klasse was kein wunder ist da die eh nicht biken auser einer der fährt dirtXD 

nja ich mein ja nur mir is es egal wenn ich mal ne zeit schieben muss aber euch könnte es stören


----------



## Bird09 (23. September 2009)

hui, hier geht ja richtig was ab, in der gegend um weißenburg 

Jetzt meldet sich mal n Neueinsteiger aus Pleinfeld zum Dienst 

Bin zwar noch in der Lernphase (fahre jetzt mit richtigen Bike erst seit gut 2 Monaten) aber schön langsam wirds immer besser - sagt bescheid wenn ihr mal bei mir in der Gegend vorbeikommt


----------



## Aluray (24. September 2009)

Hallo Bird 09

ah ok naja ich fahre auch noch nicht länger als 2 Monate mit meinem bike was fährst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bird09 (24. September 2009)

Hi Aluray, ich bin eigentlich momentan noch für alles offen, soferns keine 50-km-Bergauf-Touren sind


----------



## schrott rider (25. September 2009)

wann woll mer denn mal fahrn?
ich hätt heut, morgen früh oder am sonntag zeit


----------



## Aluray (25. September 2009)

vieleicht morgen früh weiß ich aber nochnicht
oder am sonntag wo würdest du denn hinfahren wollen bin nämlich ein bischen auser übung also länger als zwei stunden wir glaub ich nichts. 
kann ich vill einen freund mitbringen der will nähmlich immer mit


----------



## schrott rider (25. September 2009)

ich fahr so weißenburg und umgebung dein freund kannst auch mitbringen
hast lust etz noch ne kleine runde zu fahrn?


----------



## Aluray (25. September 2009)

ne heute nicht mehr aber gehts eigentlich morgen nachmittag auch?

auserdem musst du duch erst von weiboldshausen herfahren oder nicht? 

weis garnicht wo das is^^

hast du skype?


----------



## schrott rider (25. September 2009)

morgen nachmittag bin ich in pappenheim trainieren.
ja des is so 3 km von weißenburg weg 
ne abba icq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aluray (25. September 2009)

jo ok sag dann mal icq nummer 

aso ich weis eh nicht ob du dir das antun willst ich bin jetzt mal kurz ein bischen auf die wülzburg hochgefahren und hab festgestellt in den letzten tagen wo ich im schulandheim war war das essen zu gut und das zimmer zu gemütlich.^^


----------



## schrott rider (25. September 2009)

577014887
was isn des scho wieder für ne motivation
raus und ab aufs bike !!!


----------



## Bird09 (25. September 2009)

Plant mich auch mit ein  Zumindest falls es Samstag Nachmittag werden sollte 

ICQ: 491 012 932


----------



## Aluray (27. September 2009)

wer hat zeit heut so gegen 3 uhr eine kleine runde zu drehen


----------



## schrott rider (27. September 2009)

ich hab zeit wo treff mer uns ?
am hallenbad?


----------



## Aluray (27. September 2009)

jo ok am halnbad in weisenburg wann?


----------



## Aluray (28. September 2009)

wann habt ihr mal wieder zeit lust eine runde zu fahren vill mal zu dritt oder wenn euch das nichts ausmacht kann ich auch maln freund mitbringen?


----------



## biker-wug (1. Oktober 2009)

Na, in der Weißenburger Ecke geht ja langsam richtig was ab!!!!

Fahr auch mal mit, schreibt einfach immer hier rein, wann und wo ihr euch trefft, wenn ich zeit hab, komm ich auch.
Ist bei mir immer schwer zu planen, Schichtarbeit, incl. Wochenenden und Feiertage plus Frau und Kind.

Aber wenn es klappt, schlag ich auf!!


----------



## schrott rider (1. Oktober 2009)

morgen hätt ich zeit und am sonntag


----------



## schrott rider (2. Oktober 2009)

Heute 16:30 Uhr ne kleine tour in wug.
treffpunkt am hallenbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aluray (2. Oktober 2009)

hi biker wug bei mir würde es am sonntag gehen könnt ihr mal reinschreiben wer noch am sonntag zeit hätte

verdammt habs verpasstXD^^


----------



## biker-wug (2. Oktober 2009)

Diese WE geht nix, muss arbeiten, nächste Woche ist es auch schlecht, da bin ich in Augsburg.
Evtl. nächstes WE, wenn ich fahre, schreibe ich es rein!!


----------



## Aluray (2. Oktober 2009)

jo ok


----------



## Heidros161 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey

also ich könnt morgen nachmittag fahren so gegen halb2 bis ka.

hätten welche lust morgen mitzukommen treffpunkt mach ma später aus ?

mfg max


----------



## Aluray (3. Oktober 2009)

jo also ich^^


----------



## Heidros161 (3. Oktober 2009)

gut dann bis morgen etz glei treffpunkt machen? und uhrzeit?


----------



## Heidros161 (3. Oktober 2009)

Treffpunkt: Hallenbad
Uhrzeit: 14:30

grezz max

wer will kann ja kommen


----------



## Bird09 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok, wies aussieht siehts gut aus heute 

Dann schaumer mal was es wird


----------



## schrott rider (4. Oktober 2009)

bei mir gehts ned 
hab kein bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidros161 (4. Oktober 2009)

warum hast du kein bike?


----------



## Heidros161 (4. Oktober 2009)

also nochmal

Treffpunkt:hallenbad weißenburg
Zeit: heute 14:30

wer will kann ja kommen


----------



## Bird09 (4. Oktober 2009)

Bin dabei, bitte wartet auf mich falls ich n paar Minuten zu spät komm (Bahn und so )


----------



## Heidros161 (4. Oktober 2009)

yeah
okay dann bis später

muss etz off cu


----------



## Heidros161 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey

war geil heut

wann is wieder es nächste


----------



## Bird09 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn die Sonne scheint und nich wieder so n blöder Wind geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aluray (5. Oktober 2009)

jo genuuuu°_° und geht des bei dir dann auch unter der woche?


----------



## Bird09 (5. Oktober 2009)

Kommt drauf an, des kann ich meistens immer erst an dem Tag sagen - aber in nächster Zeit wirds eh schon dunkel sein wenn ich heimkomm (16:30 frühestens...) - also unter der woche


----------



## Aluray (5. Oktober 2009)

hmmm ok keine problem und wie wärs nächsten Samstag?


----------



## Heidros161 (6. Oktober 2009)

also ich hätt zeit
wer noch?


----------



## Bird09 (6. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich spätestens am Samstag sagen, weil ich evtl unserem Schlagzeuger beim Umzug helfen muss


----------



## Heidros161 (7. Oktober 2009)

aso

dann vill bis samsatg wieder


----------



## schrott rider (9. Oktober 2009)

heut 15 uhr ne kleine tour. treffpunkt hallenbad


----------



## Aluray (9. Oktober 2009)

ok ich komme

aber es könnt später werden ich weis nochnicht wann meine mom wieder heimkommt


----------



## Heidros161 (10. Oktober 2009)

hey

hätt wer lust heut zufahren?


----------



## Bird09 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid aber gestern bei dem Sauwetter nich wirklich gefahren oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidros161 (11. Oktober 2009)

ne mir hatt keiner geantwortet


----------



## Heidros161 (12. Oktober 2009)

hatt wer lust heute zu fahren?


----------



## Heidros161 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey ich wollt fragen ob wer lust hätte heut zufahren ?


----------



## schrott rider (17. Oktober 2009)

heut um 2 ne tour( schlammschlacht ) . treffpunkt am hallenbad.


----------



## ragazza (21. Oktober 2009)

Hou hou hou

Da lässt man das Forum für ein paar Tage aus den Augen und schon sprießt hier hoffnungsvoller Nachwuchs aus der Erde.Wünsch euch viel Spass,Jungs,vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja mal auf den Hometrails


----------



## biker-wug (29. Oktober 2009)

Will wer am WE fahren, hätte auche in bisserl Zeit, sowie es aussieht!
Am besten Sonntag vormittag, oder so gegen mittag!!


----------



## Aluray (29. Oktober 2009)

ich vill weiß aber noch nicht genau und muss mal schaun ob bis dahin meine schaltung wiedre geht^^


----------



## Heidros161 (30. Oktober 2009)

biker-wug also ich hätt am sonntag zeit
wann willste und wo hin?


----------



## schrott rider (30. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidros161 (30. Oktober 2009)

okay

wie mach mas?


----------



## Heidros161 (30. Oktober 2009)

10e hallenbad am sonntag oder?


----------



## schrott rider (30. Oktober 2009)

ok. wohin? wie lang? was fahr mer (cc/dh)?


----------



## Heidros161 (30. Oktober 2009)

weiß net

länge is bei mir egal

ich wär eher für dh


----------



## Aluray (30. Oktober 2009)

jo mir auch egal


----------



## biker-wug (31. Oktober 2009)

10 Hallenbad sollte klappen.

Wohin ist mir egal, weiß ja nicht, was ihr so alles kennt.

Wie lang, sag mal so 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidros161 (31. Oktober 2009)

okay morgen 10 uhr


----------



## Aluray (1. November 2009)

ich kann heute doch nicht mitfahren weil ich krank bin hust hust^^


----------



## biker-wug (1. November 2009)

Schade drum, aber geht klar!!

Dann wissen wir bescheid.


----------



## Heidros161 (1. November 2009)

sry ich habs verpennt ):


----------



## schrott rider (1. November 2009)

stell dir es nächste mal nen wecker !!!
und von wem hast du mir die handynummer geben


----------



## biker-wug (1. November 2009)

Verpennt, auch net schlecht.
Hast was verpaßt, war echt ne nette Runde.

Danke nochmal für den neuen Trail, da werde ich die nächsten Wochen üben müssen!!


----------



## Heidros161 (1. November 2009)

schrott-rider sry

von mir glaub ich


----------



## schrott rider (3. November 2009)

hat jemand lust heut zu fahrn?


----------



## Aluray (3. November 2009)

ne ich net bin immernoch krank aber am donnerstag bis sonntag hätte ich warscheinlich zeit. Wer hat da noch zeit?^^

P.s. hab meine schaltung ohne hilfe wieder hinbekommen^^


----------



## biker-wug (3. November 2009)

Wenn ihr am WE fahrt, gebt mal bescheid, bin evtl. dabei.
Von Schrott-Rider kann ich noch was lernen, da macht so ne Runde immer spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidros161 (3. November 2009)

jo ich komm au sry nochmal das ich es letzte mal verpennt hab!

bis dann


----------



## Aluray (4. November 2009)

will morgen vill ürgendjemand fahren?


----------



## schrott rider (4. November 2009)

ich!
bin am we auch dabei


----------



## DL4DAN (4. November 2009)

Servus.

Scheint ja im Frankenländle noch einige CC-Biker zu geben ;-)

Für ne Tour am Wochenende bin ich schon zu haben. Sacht mal bescheid.

ICQ-Nummer is in meinem Profil

Vllt sieht man sich ?

Dany


----------



## schrott rider (4. November 2009)

is burgthann net n bischen weit von weißenburg weg


----------



## Aluray (4. November 2009)

ok morgen dann wann und wo treffen? und wohin?

ja brugthann is ja fast bein nürnberg oder?


----------



## schrott rider (4. November 2009)

2e am hallenbad


----------



## Heidros161 (4. November 2009)

hey ich weiß net ob ich morgen um 2e kann weil mei mum gb hatt

aber am we bin ich dabei!!!!

bis dannen jungs


----------



## Aluray (5. November 2009)

ok ich komm! 
wohin machmer dort aus oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DL4DAN (5. November 2009)

Sers,

des stimmt soweit, dass Burgthann aweng weit weg is. Evtl kann ich ja am Sonntag mal nach WUG mitm Auto kommen und wir fahrn von dort aus ne Tour. Für ne andere Variante müsst ich den innern Schweinehund überreden, dass ich mehr trainieren will 

Greetz, Dany


----------



## Aluray (5. November 2009)

hi dl4dan kannst schon machen.

also wegen heute ich weis nicht ob ich mitfahren soll weil ich heute mal geschaut hab ob die schaltung immernoch geht und der erste gang geht net. Und ich weis net ob des so gut für die schaltung is trozdem zu fahren


----------



## schrott rider (5. November 2009)

fährt dann keiner mit 
gehts um 1e auch scho dann schau ich mir mal deine schaltung an


----------



## schrott rider (6. November 2009)

heute kann ich ned fahrn. Am Samstag um 14 uhr am Hallenbad ne tour. Am Sonntag bin ich ned da.


----------



## Heidros161 (6. November 2009)

jo ich glaub scho ds ich komm,ist des die tur vom dirt?


----------



## schrott rider (6. November 2009)

Heidros161 schrieb:


> ist des die tur vom dirt?


hä? is ne ganz normale tour. die einen fahrn 1,5 h und wer noch motiviert ist kann 3h mitfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidros161 (6. November 2009)

ne ich hab mich  fertan sry
kannst du mal in icq on kommen?


----------



## schrott rider (6. November 2009)

heut wirds leider nix


----------



## DL4DAN (6. November 2009)

Ich stell etz mal Sonntag zur Diskussion. Da könnt ich so gegen 14:00 Uhr in der Gegend von WUG sein. Geht da was zam?
Am besten mal in ICQ schreiben, aber ich versuch, morgen dran zu denken und hier rein zu schaun.

Grüsse, Dany


----------



## schrott rider (6. November 2009)

sonntag bin ich net da


----------



## Heidros161 (7. November 2009)

also heut um 2e am hallenbad oder???

sonntag denk scho das ich da bin muss halt no hausis machen weil ich die nonet gemacht hab


----------



## DL4DAN (8. November 2009)

Geht heut was zam?


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

Wann fahr mer mal wieder ?


----------



## biker-wug (12. November 2009)

Dieses Wochenende muss ich passen, muss Samstag Sonntag arbeiten, wird leider nix!!


----------



## Heidros161 (13. November 2009)

dieses wochenende


----------



## schrott rider (14. November 2009)

heut gehts ned. wir müssen unsern dirtpark noch winterfest machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidros161 (14. November 2009)

bei mir gehts au net bin krank ):


----------



## DL4DAN (14. November 2009)

wie sieht morgen aus? jemand zeit und lust? soll angeblich morgen sonnig wern bei bis zu 13 grad


----------



## GoTo (14. November 2009)

Komm aus Rehlingen, ist bei Treuchtlingen und bin auch Intressiert.

Hab leider nicht das neueste Bike aber bin immer für paar km zu haben.


----------



## Heidros161 (15. November 2009)

aso cool


----------



## schrott rider (1. Januar 2010)

hat jemand lust heut zu fahren?


----------



## biker-wug (1. Januar 2010)

Lust hätte ich, bin aber derzeit erstmal abgemeldet, hab mir einen Brustwirbel gebrochen, sprich minimum 6 - 10 Wochen Pause.

Wenn ich wieder fit bin, bin ich wieder dabei!!


----------



## schrott rider (1. Januar 2010)

gute besserung


----------



## biker-wug (1. Januar 2010)

Danke, übrigens ein nettes Bike dein neues!!


----------



## Heidros161 (6. Januar 2010)

hey sry kann die nächste zeit net fahren hatte ne blinddarm op :[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

